

Where are the japanese startups? - sogen

There seem to be so few, I expected more from this tech-driven country
======
griffinheart
What do you mean so few? If you expect the same hype you get from SV startups
yeah it doesn't compare and also the language factor plays a big role there.

But there is a community and Japanese startups, at least the ones targeting
Japanese market face unique challenges like Big companies not wanting to work
with small/unproved startups.

Here's some resources that might introduce you some startups:

\- [http://www.disruptingjapan.com/](http://www.disruptingjapan.com/)

\- [http://www.startjapan.org/](http://www.startjapan.org/)

\- [http://japanventureshow.com/](http://japanventureshow.com/)

\- [https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](https://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

\- [http://www.tokyostartupevents.com/](http://www.tokyostartupevents.com/)

(shameless plug) I work at a startup here:
[http://www.mytenten.com](http://www.mytenten.com)

~~~
sogen
I was browsing Angelist and saw a dismal number of them. Thanks, will dive
into this treasure!

